# IČO, DIČ



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
můžete mě vysvětlit co znamenají ty zkrátky?
Děkuju moc


----------



## cajzl

> můžete mi vysvětlit


IČO - identifikační číslo organisace
DIČ - daňové identifikační číslo

obě čísla slouží pro potřeby státní správy, zejména finančních úřadů


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## kusurija

Ahoj všichni!
Zajímalo by mne, jaký je přesně ekvivalent v angličtině pro IČ (unikátní identifikační číslo podnikatele nebo právnické osoby (dříve IČO - identifikační číslo organizace))?

Zde doslovný či dokonce strojový překlad nemá smysl..
(případně pokud víte i v jiném jazyce, budu vděčný).
(Zde ani zde toho moc není, co by mi pomohlo tak, abych si mohl být jistý...)
Hezký den přeji všem!


----------



## Jana337

IČ/IČO nemají ve všech zemích, takže se to občas špatně překládá. Já vídám jen "identification number". Pokud je to fyzická osoba a plátce DPH, je IČ totožné s DIČ (jen se před číslo přidá CZ), což je VAT number - tady je to snazší.


----------



## kusurija

Děkuji za pomoc, Jano, ale to je právě to, že to vůbec není jedno a totéž, proto jsem na jiném místě:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=958340 zadal zatim jen jedno vlákno na DIČ, které neznamená totéž co IČ/IČO. Ne všechny právnické osoby/organizace jsou plátci DPH, ty mají  IČ/IČO, ale nemají DIČ. Někdy je nutné to v překladu rozlišit.


----------



## winpoj

Nevím to na 100 %, ale volil bych "trade registration number" pro IČ a "tax number" pro DIČ.


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> Nevím to na 100 %, ale volil bych "trade registration number" pro IČ a "tax number" pro DIČ.


 
Winpoj, děkuji moc za snahu, ale DIČ = *Value added tax identification number* (VATIN), jak jsem odkazoval na svoje vlastní vlákno ob 1 příspěvek výše. Je to "terminus technicus".


----------



## winpoj

Zajímalo by mě, kusurijo, z jakých zdrojů jste zjistil, že je to terminus technicus.

Kromě toho upozorňuji, že DIČ mají i fyzické osoby, které nejsou plátci DPH - například já.  Z toho by se zdálo, že Váš "terminus technicus" je značně nepřesný.


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> Zajímalo by mě, kusurijo, z jakých zdrojů jste zjistil, že je to terminus technicus.
> 
> Kromě toho upozorňuji, že DIČ mají i fyzické osoby, které nejsou plátci DPH - například já. Z toho by se zdálo, že Váš "terminus technicus" je značně nepřesný.


Ano, omlouvám se za nepřesnost: místo "...ale nemají DIČ..." mělo být ...ale některé z nich nemají DIČ..." (zbrklost..)
Terminus technicus je *Value added tax identification number* (VATIN). Do jaké míry odpovídá (přesně) termínu DIČ mi není známo. A už vůbec nevím, jak by se mělo přeložit (kvalifikovaně/správně) IČ/IČO. Proto jsem ten dotaz vznesl, že jsem doufal, že to někdo ví... Pokud byste mi to mohl(i) nějak blíže vysvětlit, byl bych velmi vděčný.
Hezký den přeji.


----------



## Endlessblue

zdravím.... je Legal person´s number... naše IČO?????


----------



## texpert

US, UK, NZ, AU - či kde?


----------



## Endlessblue

Je to smlouva mezi Litevskou a Českou stranou. Anglickou verzi dávali dohromady Litevci!


----------



## texpert

hm, tak to může být cokoli, ale tipoval bych "právnickou osobu", tedy ičo/dič


----------



## Endlessblue

To by i mohlo být, protože dál je uvedeno: 


Information is kept and preserved at Kaunas Branch Register of Legal Persons, VĮ Center of Legal Persons’ Register


----------



## kusurija

Endlessblue said:


> To by i mohlo být, protože dál je uvedeno:
> 
> 
> Information is kept and preserved at Kaunas Branch Register of Legal Persons, VĮ Center of Legal Persons’ Register


...
... VĮ Center of Legal Persons’ Register, litevsky VĮ(Viešoji įstaiga) Juridinių asmenų registro centras, přeloženo Ústřední registr právnických osob, a.s. ...takže IČO.


----------



## werrr

kusurija said:


> …přeloženo Ústřední registr právnických osob, a.s. ...takže IČO.


No to ne, IČO nemá s registrem právnických osob nic společného. IČO je identifikační číslo statistické jednotky v registru Českého statistického úřadu.

Původně to bylo pouze číslo, které si ČSÚ zavedl pouze pro své interní potřeby. Později, k velké nelibosti ČSÚ, toto číslo začaly používat soukromé subjekty mezi sebou, a nakonec se připojili i státní úřady a poslanci se svými vylepšováky. Po několik let se IČO používalo bez jakéhokoliv právního základu, uzákoněno bylo až na základě opakovaných urgencí ČSÚ.


----------



## winpoj

Tenhle typ problémů se při překladu informací o právních/správních systémech jiných států vyskytuje často. Uspořádání v zahraničí je často jiné než v ČR. V tomto případě např. v ČR myslím neexistuje nic jako registr právnických osob. ČSÚ vede registr osob, který zahrnuje i podnikající fyzické osoby a snad i orgány státní správy. Pak existuje obchodní rejstřík vedený rejstříkovými soudy, ale i v něm mohou být zapsány i fyzické osoby.

Pokud není zřejmé, že zahraniční pojem odpovídá českému, volil bych asi doslovný překlad, tj. zde "číslo právnické osoby".


----------

